# Saphirsplitter



## Garten (2. März 2008)

wer drop saphirsplitter ?



vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Traklar (2. März 2008)

Es gibt in den Ered Luin in Rath Teraig eine Spinne, die die Dinger droppt.


----------



## Himheru (2. März 2008)

http://lotro-rares.bizhat.com/ <---Da findet man fast alle Splittermobs


----------



## Garten (3. März 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Es gibt in den Ered Luin in Rath Teraig eine Spinne, die die Dinger droppt.





Himheru schrieb:


> http://lotro-rares.bizhat.com/ <---Da findet man fast alle Splittermobs


Danke, Gruß Garten


----------



## Belgram (4. März 2008)

Wir haben auch eine Auflistung mit den Splittermobs die den Saphirsplitter fallen lassen. In den Kommentaren zu den einzelenen Mobs findest du auch deren Position und auch die Platzhalter wenn der Mob welche hat

Grüsse Belgram


----------



## Garten (6. März 2008)

Belgram schrieb:


> Wir haben auch eine Auflistung mit den Splittermobs die den Saphirsplitter fallen lassen. In den Kommentaren zu den einzelenen Mobs findest du auch deren Position und auch die Platzhalter wenn der Mob welche hat
> 
> Grüsse Belgram





Vielen Dank   Garten


----------

